# Good idea Clen/T3



## XL MAN (Mar 21, 2010)

whats up im new to the board an new to the steriod thing ... Im 5'8" 267lbs .. Im looking to cut alot of fat.. wanting to try an stack clen/T3 together for my first ever cycle...Seen alot of info on it an i thought it migh be a good idea . what you guess think?


----------



## XL MAN (Mar 22, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## toothache (Mar 24, 2010)

You'd get more of a response in the 'anabolic zone' section

Clen/t3 stack is great for fat loss but those are powerful drugs.  Also, your diet and training needs to be in check or else it's for nothing.


----------



## XL MAN (Mar 24, 2010)

Sorry man I thought I put it on there. I was wondering why their wasn't any response. Lol ill try it again. Thanks bro


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Mar 25, 2010)

I have used the clen/t3 combo, very effective for weight loss. Good luck with it.


----------



## 68 firebird (Mar 25, 2010)

Agree as above that your diet needs to be in check first.  If you aren't monitoring your macros you're gonna be disappointed.  I made that mistake the first time I tried it.  I did lose some fat but not enought to appreciate what the combo should have done.


----------

